# What is this connector?



## boilermanc (May 18, 2014)

Hi all, what is this connector in the middle of the picture? I assume the wires connect into the transistor or whatever it is. But what does it do? How do you test?

This is a Landlord 3310H.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It's a safety switch.
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/safety-switch-p-1683774.html


----------



## boilermanc (May 18, 2014)

pogobill said:


> It's a safety switch.
> http://www.ereplacementparts.com/safety-switch-p-1683774.html


thanks pogobill, whats it supposed to keep me safe from?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, not being familiar with this tractors, I would find out what mechanism on your tractor that, when activated, presses on the end of the switch. The picture isn't clear enough for me to see, but it looks like it is in and around the rear axle. Could be a neutral switch that keeps the tractor from starting in gear, or a brake switch that prevents the tractor from starting unless the brake is engaged. 
Safety switches are there so that you can't stand next to your tractor and start it and have it take off across the yard, in gear, with the blade spinning, heading for young children or grand children. 
Have someone operate the controls, with the tractor shut off, and observe what activates the button on the end of the switch to find out exactly what it is connected to. Once you find out, I'd put an ohm meter on it to check the resistance across the two terminals ( while activating the switch) to see if it is still operational.
$14.00 is cheaper than loosing a handful of fingers!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's a neutral safety switch. According to the manual,it was used only on the hydro models,and is mounted on the left side, front,of the gearcase.
I'm betting that,if the forward/reverse selector was out of adjustment,or not in neutral,it wouldn't start.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> It's a neutral safety switch. According to the manual,it was used only on the hydro models,and is mounted on the left side, front,of the gearcase.
> I'm betting that,if the forward/reverse selector was out of adjustment,or not in neutral,it wouldn't start.


Bingo, that it spot on.


----------



## boilermanc (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for that. I need to look at where it connects but betting if you are not on the seat it will not start. Thinking that its located right where it would connect to seat. Mine does nothing when connected so switch must be broke. I'll get the multimeter out and do some testing. Not something I am really worried about but maybe i should be...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The wires will blend into the harness,and will work along with the other safety switches.
The PO probably dis-connected it,because it wasn't working.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

If this indeed is the safety switch for the hydro, like I think it is (seat safety's weren't around yet, maybe) if disconnected the tractor could start in forward or reverse, NOT GOOD


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I think the switch is normal closed in the neutral, which means the engine won't crank with it disconnected unless you use a jumper wire. The wire that comes from the starter circuit on the ignition switch goes through that switch before going to the small post on the solenoid. It could be that they cut the circuit out completely and wired direct to solenoid. The 3300 series only had one safety switch while the 3400 series had two or *more (* if equipped with front PTO's) wired in series.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

skunkhome said:


> I think the switch is normal closed in the neutral, which means the engine won't crank with it disconnected unless you use a jumper wire. The wire that comes from the starter circuit on the ignition switch goes through that switch before going to the small post on the solenoid. It could be that they cut the circuit out completely and wired direct to solenoid. The 3300 series only had one safety switch while the 3400 series had two or *more (* if equipped with front PTO's) wired in series.


My 416H which is similar, year and mechanics, was jumped on the transmission safety and was able to start in forward or reverse, not sure if they did something else than jump the safety switch or not, but I fixed it by plugging it back in, the switch wasn't even bad.


----------

